# interested in breeding tortoises



## zane (Dec 27, 2013)

how do i breed tortoises


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: tortoise man*

Um.. That's a big question, that requires a big answer. Generally you need group with a correct male to female ratio. But before all of this, expect the babies. Could you care for 3-30 babies? You have to expect them not to sell. Leopards and sulcatas in particular, are "over populated" sort to speak, in means of babies. People tend to buy from well known breeders, so most likely you'll be stuck with at least 3 quarters of the clutch. Could you care for all of them? There's so much more to consider then just getting a female gravid.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 27, 2013)

*RE: tortoise man*

Hi Zane:

Am I correct in assuming that you are a very young and new tortoise-keeper? You need to familiarize yourself with all the ins and outs of tortoise-keeping before you worry about breeding, egg laying and raising babies. Learn how to care for your adult leopard tortoise before you try to get them to breed.

To answer your question, YOU don't breed tortoises. They do that all on their own. You just need a male and a female and nature takes its course. However, that is the least of the things to worry about. If you don't have them set up properly, the male my hound the female until she becomes sick. She may become egg bound if there isn't a good nesting site.

So wait until you've had them for a while. Get your outdoor pen built and learn how to care for the adult first. Then start thinking about allowing them to reproduce.


----------



## zane (Dec 27, 2013)

*RE: tortoise man*

how do i setup an enclosure for an adult tortoise also if she lays eggs how do i take the eggs away from her to incubate


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: RE: tortoise man*



zane said:


> how do i setup an enclosure for an adult tortoise also if she lays eggs how do i take the eggs away from her to incubate



She needs a huge area to choose from. Maybe if you gave us more detail, it'd help. What species? Leopard?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 28, 2013)

*RE: tortoise man*

Leopard tortoises dig nest holes that are about a foot deep. They do much better when they can nest outside.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 28, 2013)

*RE: tortoise man*



zane said:


> how do i setup an enclosure for an adult tortoise also if she lays eggs how do i take the eggs away from her to incubate



Most female tortoises will deposit the eggs in a nest, which they have dug out with their hind legs. Once they lay the eggs, they cover them up and walk away. Then you can take the eggs away and incubate them or leave them where laid (if it is a proper location for temps, moisture, ect).


----------

